

The Art of the Start (by Guy Kawasaki) - gigamon
http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2007/10/art-of-start.html
I never get tired watching this.  Please enjoy.
======
edw519
I have a dozen business books (only the best) on the shelf, available at all
times. This is one of them:

[http://www.amazon.com/Art-Start-Time-Tested-Battle-
Hardened-...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Start-Time-Tested-Battle-Hardened-
Starting/dp/1591840562/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-2045170-5755933?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1193402956&sr=8-1)

(I especially like one of his 2 word phrases: "Make Meaning")

~~~
corentin
I've read the first half of it but I have mixed feelings about it. Yes, the
advice is sound but the tone is dry; it lacks enthusiasm. The Bootstrapper's
Bible by Seth Godin (and, generally, everything Seth writes or talks about) is
much better.

------
gigamon
I think Guy's message is not unique. But his passion certainly is.

\--Denny--

------
falsestprophet
I enjoy the autoerotic blog title.

